# Marani: "Donnarumma vada alla Juve, al Real si brucerebbe."



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Marani: "Donnarumma vada alla Juve, al Real si brucerebbe."*

Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:

_"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2017)

Non commento perchè se lo faccio mi prendo un ban a vita.


----------



## mistergao (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_



Ha perfettamente ragione, Raiola lo sa e penso proprio che finirà così.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Giugno 2017)

Ah perche secondo il sign. Marani esiste la possibilita' che l'A.C. Milan regali Donnarumma alla Juve in questa sessione di mercato?


----------



## Milanforever63 (16 Giugno 2017)

lo scopo della porcata è questo ...


----------



## Doctore (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_



Juve channel, non Sky. Corrotti e viscidi. La gente come voi andrebbe eliminata dalla faccia della Terra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2017)

Piuttosto lo do gratis al Real questa estate


----------



## MasterGorgo (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Juve channel, non Sky. Corrotti e viscidi. La gente come voi andrebbe eliminata dalla faccia della Terra.



no, mandata a cardiff


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid."_



A te Marani io invece consiglio di andare a ....


----------



## PoloNegativo (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_


Non riesco a esprimere il mio disprezzo per gente di questo tipo. Al di là dello sport, qui mancano valori morali piuttosto importanti. Gli auguro in vita reale di provare la stessa esperienza che hanno provato i tifosi. Sono curioso di vedere come lui se ne farà una ragione.


----------



## Zagor (16 Giugno 2017)

Sì, infatti i tifosi se ne faranno una ragione. Come a Napoli che se Higuain vi passa sopra con un aereo preparano i lanciamissili!


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_



Per il bene del calcio italiano, il Milan non solo dovrebbe cedere il 99 alla Juventus già questa estate, ma non dovrebbe pretendere alcun indennizzo. Questo per permettere alla Juventus di avere più cassa per acquisti top che le permettano di cercare con convinzione la rivincita in Champions e tenere alto il nome del Calcio Italiano.

Ecco, spero che qualcuno mi legga e mi offra un posticino a Sky o Gazzetta. Ho già un'occupazione, ma mi offro come ghostwriter freelance.


----------



## Tahva (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_


Ma l'imparziale D'Amico ha smesso di piangere per Gigi?


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

strano che un giornalista di Sky sia favorevole alla Juve...


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

Lo dico senza mezzi termini, se va dai ladri io ho chiuso col calcio finchè questo infame non chiude la carriera.

Mi dispiace per il Milan, ma l'onta sarebbe troppo grande.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_



Questo è vice direttore di Skyfo.

Poi stai bene a dire con non sono tutti juventini lì.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_



Se non sapessi che entro 5 anni volano in serie D con un processo che a confronto Calciopoli era acqua fresca sarei pure arrabbiato


----------



## Mic (16 Giugno 2017)

Ciaone proprio, quantomeno fate finta caspita


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Marani è uno dei peggiori. Atteggiamento fazioso ed arrogante.
Degno compagno di Caressa, due persone squallide inutili e che se non ci fossero piu la società ne guadagnerebbe e basta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se non sapessi che entro 5 anni volano in serie D con un processo che a confronto Calciopoli era acqua fresca sarei pure arrabbiato



Eh??


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Giugno 2017)

Lo schifo cosi sarebbe completo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Giugno 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se non sapessi che entro 5 anni volano in serie D con un processo che a confronto Calciopoli era acqua fresca sarei pure arrabbiato


----------



## addox (16 Giugno 2017)

Tutto prevedibile ed anche logico per quello che riguarda la carriera di Donnarumma. Avrebbe dovuto continuare il suo percorso di crescita nel Milan per altri 3-4 anni, come necessario per un portiere di 18 anni e poi eventualmente andarsene. Ora a questa età non puoi fare il titolare nel real madrid da un giorno all'altro, dove le cappellate hanno un peso diverso. Infatti mi sono sorpreso del fatto che fino ad oggi, tutto quello che è successo non abbia favorito la carriera di donnarumma e sia sembrato solo losco interesse del pizzaiolo. Probabilmente ora verrà fuori la seconda parte della vicenda. A questo posso aggiungere il probabile finale; rumma va dai ladri con la giustificazione che i tifosi del Milan lo stanno infamando e moralmente non è un p.d.m.; i ladri considerati la squadra di club dell'itGlia intera, fanno un piacere a prendere il portiere per non farlo scappare all'estero e farlo crescere in un ambiente "vincente" adeguato alla sua statura tecnica e preparalo per le prossime cavalcate dell'itaGlia azzurra.
E tutti vissero felici e contenti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Giugno 2017)

E' assolutamente una vergogna il fatto che la stampa e la televisione lecchino costantemente i piedi di queste carogne. Tutto cambia affinchè non cambi nulla: prima avevano in pugno gli arbitri (e magari anche adesso) e li hanno sgamati e mandati in serie b, adesso hanno dalla loro la stampa che pompa anche i vari lemina e sturaro per far lievitare i prezzi dei loro calciatori. Entro due anni dobbiamo interrompere l'egenomia di questi vermi luridi schifosi...andate a perdere altre 5 finali in Europa carogne


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2017)

Marani.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_



ti vedrei bene a marcire attaccato ad una macchina che ti tenga in vita fino a 100 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, direttore di *Sky SPort 24*, è intervenuto in diretta ai microfoni dell'emittente satellitare. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"A Donnarumma consiglio di andare alla Juventus e non al Real Madrid. In Spagna si brucerebbe, l'ambiente del Real è molto esigente e non fa sconti a nessuno. Rimanere in Italia è preferibile e cosa c'è di meglio della Juventus? Andrebbe ad imparare da Buffon per poi prenderne il posto in pianta stabile sia in bianconero che in Nazionale. La soluzione ideale è questa per Donnarumma e per il bene del calcio italiano. I tifosi se ne faranno una ragione come è stato per Higuain."_



Forse la D'Amico vuole carne giovane?


----------

